# My little Pikey



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/PIKEY.jpg


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

thats brill Kell


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

quality :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Very good. :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

do you get instructions to chop the box up and leave it in a local layby too?


----------

